# Its here



## richz (Sep 12, 2014)

Came in at work today. Loaded up in the truck for the ride home. Looks like I might have a late night tonight. Can someone tell me why my pics are sideways.


----------



## stupoty (Sep 12, 2014)

Mm new toys always fun.

i think some phones and cameras only lable the orientation of a pic in its meta data and always save it the same way round (portrait or landscape).  (maybe)



stuart


----------



## Stonebriar (Sep 12, 2014)

Fixed it.   Put the picture on your desktop first and orient it, then upload the pic.

Congratulations.

Rick


----------



## TomS (Sep 12, 2014)

richz said:


> View attachment 83584
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What did you get?  Looks like it might be a PM-45 or PM-932 but can't tell from the picture.  Inquiring minds want to know.

Tom S


----------



## stupoty (Sep 12, 2014)

TomS said:


> What did you get?  Looks like it might be a PM-45 or PM-932 but can't tell from the picture.  Inquiring minds want to know.
> 
> Tom S



Hay its big and machiny of corse we want to know 

stuart


----------



## Rbeckett (Sep 13, 2014)

Inquiring minds are really wondering what you have under them wraps.  Bet it is some kind of machine isn't it???

Bob


----------



## richz (Sep 14, 2014)

Pm932 M PDF post some pics tomorrow.


----------



## richz (Sep 14, 2014)

Didn't think the pics would up ,but they did. Does anyone know why there is a spare sight glass in with the tool kit. The on on the headstock almost looks black and it is hard to see the oil level. Should it be changed out at the first oil change?


----------



## TomS (Sep 14, 2014)

richz said:


> Didn't think the pics would up ,but they did. Does anyone know why there is a spare sight glass in with the tool kit. The on on the headstock almost looks black and it is hard to see the oil level. Should it be changed out at the first oil change?



Mine came with a spare sight glass too.  

Tom S


----------



## Rbeckett (Sep 14, 2014)

It's a spare part in case yours gets damaged.  They really do not want you to run the machine without adequate lube, so they include one just in case.  When you do the first oil change, carefully remove the one that is installed and clean it with a rag and when you replace the lube with something a bit more clear and much better quality than the fish oil they use in china it will be just fine.  Keep that spare someplace where you can find it because I know for a fact that they are a damage magnet on a late Sunday afternoon when there is no chance of even trying to get something to temporarily fill the hole to keep the juice inside.  Don't ask me how I know, but suffice it to say I learned this lesson the hard way.  If you ever have to replace the sight glass order another and keep it for a spare when it arrives.  That way your Sunday project will never be ruined by a .20 cent part.  Hope this helps to get you going and keep you going for a long long time.

Bob.

And just for the record, I want one of them so bad I can hardly stand it...so I am jealous!!!!


----------

